# The Last Movie that you've Watched



## healthywitch (Jun 27, 2017)

What was the last film that you have watched on the big screen? 
Mine is Wonder Woman. :action-smiley-043:


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 27, 2017)

Last 'new' movie I watched I believe was Guardians 2. Good movie. 

Haven't had time to catch up on anything else lately.


----------



## Sully (Jun 27, 2017)

Rough Night. They tried to bill it as "The Hangover" meets "Bridesmaids". Not even close. Both of those movies were much, much better. I don't know how they got the cast that they did for this movie. It had some funny spots, but it really felt like they were trying too hard to make it funnier than it was. Watch it for free on Kodi, or rent it at Redbox for a buck, but whatever you do, don't spend the money to see it at the theatre.


----------



## *Bio* (Jun 27, 2017)

Wonder Woman and Guardian's of The Galaxy 2 before that.  They were both good!


----------



## chaotichealth (Jun 27, 2017)

John wick 2, Logan,  boss baby the fate of the fast

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## SURGE (Jun 27, 2017)

Wonder Woman, was definitely good compared to other DC movies but I think it had been overhyped


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster (Jun 27, 2017)

Think Boss Baby and Captain Under pants


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 29, 2017)

Been so long I can't remember.

Old age.


----------



## K1 (Jul 1, 2017)

At this point, I couldn't tell you the last time I turned on the tv?!


----------



## Sully (Jul 6, 2017)

Just watched Baby Driver. Very surprised. Turned out to be a pretty good movie. Lots of action, great car chase sequences, and actually a decent plot with some good acting. And the way they integrated the soundtrack into the movie is fairly unique, and made for a really interesting audio/visual experience. It's definitely worth watching at the theater.


----------



## gungalunga (Jul 7, 2017)

Guilty pleasure.....watched "The Lego Batman Movie" recently. It was actually pretty funny. Looking forward to seeing the new Planet of the Apes and Spiderman movies. Both are getting really good reviews.


----------



## Dusty Ray (Jul 7, 2017)

Would be End Game in 2012.Great movie but hate Theaters.


----------



## Sully (Jul 7, 2017)

Dusty Ray said:


> Would be End Game in 2012.Great movie but hate Theaters.



Was that actually the last movie you watched, or just the last time you went to a theatre to watch a movie? I couldn't imagine not having seen a single movie in 5 years.


----------



## Dusty Ray (Jul 7, 2017)

Sully said:


> Was that actually the last movie you watched, or just the last time you went to a theatre to watch a movie? I couldn't imagine not having seen a single movie in 5 years.


Last one in a Theater.I just waiting for them to come out on DVD now.


----------



## gungalunga (Jul 7, 2017)

The theater I go to.....every seat in all 12 theaters plus IMAX is a really comfortable recliner. 5 bucks to see a movie during the week before 5 pm. Gotta love it.


----------



## RamboStallone (Jul 7, 2017)

Despicable Me 3


----------



## gungalunga (Jul 9, 2017)

The new Planet of the Apes trailer. Its already getting great reviews.
https://m.youtube.com/?#/watch?v=DGJaksFqYFQ


----------



## RamboStallone (Jul 9, 2017)

Watched LIFE recently as well, enjoyed it. Good movie.


----------



## tenny (Jul 9, 2017)

K1 said:


> At this point, I couldn't tell you the last time I turned on the tv?!



LOL.....TVs always on.....just never watch whats on....

for some reason though....I always watch the CNN or FOX news
special alerts....or "breaking news" to see what kind of fake bullshit
is going on and shoved down our throats.....

bunch of drama....I hate the news...


----------



## K1 (Jul 9, 2017)

tenny said:


> LOL.....TVs always on.....just never watch whats on....
> 
> for some reason though....I always watch the CNN or FOX news
> special alerts....or "breaking news" to see what kind of fake bullshit
> ...



I do the same with the MSN homepage...Read all the bullshit they're pumping out and if I feel it's something interesting, I will search some news from other areas of the world to see what parts of the MSN article are bullshit and what can be believed...Sad when you actually have to research the news to see if it's actually the truth


----------



## Ragnor (Jul 9, 2017)

John Wick Chapter 2.It was awesome but not as good as first one.Felt the story plot was off other than that Balls to Wall action.


----------



## K1 (Jul 9, 2017)

Ragnor said:


> John Wick Chapter 2.It was awesome but not as good as first one.Felt the story plot was off other than that Balls to Wall action.



I was hoping that they would have done a prequel...Showing how he worked for the Russians and what he needed the Italian boss for to help him get out of the game?!

From reading the interviews it looks like they're going to keep pushing forward with his excommunication from the society...But I think a flash back movie would work well in the series.


----------



## Ragnor (Jul 9, 2017)

K1 said:


> I was hoping that they would have done a prequel...Showing how he worked for the Russians and what he needed the Italian boss for to help him get out of the game?!
> 
> From reading the interviews it looks like they're going to keep pushing forward with his excommunication from the society...But I think a flash back movie would work well in the series.


Yes very much agree that would be very interesting.


----------



## ALLEX (Jul 31, 2017)

Tucker and Dale vs evil. 

Funny as fuck.


----------



## gungalunga (Aug 1, 2017)

ALLEX said:


> Tucker and Dale vs evil.
> 
> Funny as fuck.



I just watched it yesterday....it was pretty hilarious. The hot blonde looks like a young Cameron Diaz too.....


----------



## way2tense (Aug 1, 2017)

i saw the latest spider-man movie the other day...
thought it was good...and im not into the whole comic book superhero thing...at all.


----------



## gungalunga (Aug 1, 2017)

Saw the new Spiderman and Planet of the Apes movies. Liked them both. Probably going to see the new Charlize Theron spy movie some time this week. Looks like it will be pretty good.


----------



## TeknoViking (Aug 1, 2017)

Kong skull island was weak imo.


----------



## Ragnor (Aug 1, 2017)

TeknoViking said:


> Kong skull island was weak imo.


I agree, thought it would be a lot better.

Sent from my Alcatel 6055U using Tapatalk


----------



## TeknoViking (Aug 1, 2017)

I know this isn't a movie but el chapo on Netflix is entertaining.


----------



## slide (Aug 3, 2017)

I really don't like going to the movies...but I don't mind taking the kids. So, the last one was something kid related a few months ago...Yeah, it was that good it made that much of an impact I can't remember the name of it...I probably fell asleep too...(actually, I'm sure I did). 

-s


----------



## tenny (Aug 3, 2017)

man I just watched....the Dinner.....in movie forum

was HORRIBLE....couldn't finish the whole thing...


----------



## slide (Aug 6, 2017)

Despicable Me 3, yesterday with my daughter...Had some funny parts...but, she enjoyed it. So, that was cool....

-s


----------

